# Copperhead for sale



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't seem to be able to post this in the forsale section!

Anyone interested in a young unsexed copperhead, PM me.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## eyelasher (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi I would be interested. Where are you? contact me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

eyelasher said:


> Hi I would be interested. Where are you? contact me at [email protected] thanks


 
:2thumb: *SOLD NOW, cheers.*


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

You need to apply for the 18+ section in the future, in order to be verified and gain access to the DWA classifieds section


----------

